# A favourite 'carry' pocket watch



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

A lot of my pocket watches are 18 size railroaders which makes them pretty bulky and heavy so they tend to pull a waistcoat pocket out of shape. This is a railroad grade watch but not approved as it is pendant set not lever set, but it is a very nice quality 19 jewel Waltham Vanguard with a fancy dial(not railroad approved!). The movement dates to 1907 and is in a 14k solid gold case by Dubois and slips very nicely into a waistcoat pocket. One of my favourite 'carry' watches.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

that's a nice watch.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Said it before, this is mechanical art.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Absolutely lovely, dear @WRENCH. Thanks for the privilege of seeing it and for the lovely photos.


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Lovely item, nice case too. Sure it goes well with your stovepipe hat and spats.!


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm more of your modern sort of chap. Plus fours and brown brogues don't you know.


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

I can see you now (-:


----------



## dusmif (Aug 8, 2018)

Great looking watch. wish it was in my collection. thanks for sharing


----------

